# Best 5 shelf electric Commercial Convection Oven for baking Wedding Cakes



## AustinBaker (Aug 31, 2021)

We are having to move our kitchen to a new location that does not have natural gas and do not want to convert it to propane. We have used this older Hobart gas double door, 5 rack convection oven for baking cakes for years and now must purchase an electric convection oven. I know that Hobarts are fairly expensive to repair, but it has been a work horse. We need an oven that will bake evenly on all 5 racks and will hold up for the long haul. Based upon your years of experience with electric commercial convection ovens, used almost exclusively for baking cakes, which reliable, consistent oven/brand/model would you recommend? Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never run across an electric convection oven that didn't have hot-spot problems. It's just something you deal with. I've used several brands, but mostly Blodgett and they're fine. Given a choice, I'd never use convection at all, but they're fine for baking cakes. No matter the oven you use, rotating product midway through the bake is a must.


----------



## AustinBaker (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts on Blodgett, much appreciated as there are so many manufacturers. I ran across a used Baker's Pride double stack, single phase, but the guy who has it never baked in it.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Love our Blodgett. It is reliable, and it easy to get parts for repairs, when they are needed.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

fatcook said:


> Love our Blodgett. It is reliable, and it easy to get parts for repairs, when they are needed.


Used them for 50 years, we had the first model available in the late 1960's.
I would look for the dual speed fan type, elec or gas.
Theres a Garland near me for sale for $100. Its gas fired and works perfect.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:a0d76c63-7c41-43a3-a84b-c136d1fe9d7d


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

BLODGETT THIRDED


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blodgetts are well made, in particular the doors which take a lot of abuse.

There is no such thing as a perfect oven, you will get hotspots, because you just can’t fight several physics laws.. The first is that heat always rises, on a gas convection oven the burners are on the bottom. Even though the fan sucks the heat and blows in the middle, the upper half of the oven will bake faster. If you ever bake 5 trays of cookies of the same thickness you’ll see this. Electrics are a bit better since the heating elements are wrapped around the fan. The trade off is that electrics take longer to heat up and maintain temperature.

The second law is air movement. The right side of the oven will always be hotter because the fan blows clockwise. Rational ovens have fans that blow clockwise for 2 minutes, then stop, the blow counterclockwise for two minutes, the stop and repeat all over again. However a full size Rational is well over 20 thousand and the electronics are sensitive and delicate and very expensive to replace which happens frequently. No N. American convection oven mnfctr has ever addressed this issue, the fans only blow clockwise and if you ask nicely the “ deluxe” version might come with a two speed fan and a squirt gun that “they” call “ steam mode”.

When choosing an oven you have to look at warranties. Blodgett is the only one of the bunch that warranties ( or did when I last checked) their doors for 5 years and the rest for 3, other mnfctrs just give you a 2 yr warranty


----------

